# Fitting an Extendastay



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

This post is really for Camperian, before he leaves on his Great Adventure, in response to his questions (below), but thought I'd post it as a separate topic in case anyone else is interested.



> I have ordered an Extendastay





> i hope the kit is easy to install


Here is a pic showing the extendastay plumbed in, and the gas bottle connector sitting on top of the propane bottle.










This pic shows a close up of the extendastay tee-piece fitted between the gas tank valve and the regulator. Note, you have to move the regulator to the right to make room for the tee piece.









Lastly, a pic showing the bottle fitting (bought in Spain from a camping shop or ferretaria [ironmongers]), with the Extendastay fitting cut off, and the tube pushed over the bottle fitting fir tree & clamped with a Jubilee clip.









A couple of points to note. When you get the Extendastay, one end fitting has to be cut off, as it won't mate with the bottle connector you're going to buy in Spain. Make sure you cut off the right end!!

The tube should be a good push fit over the gas bottle connector fitting. Clamp it with a Jubilee clip, and test it with soapy water for leaks.

I was able to buy a simple clipon connector for the gas bottle. These are readily available in Spain, to suit the propane or butane gas bottle you bought from a rastro/flea market. It does not incorporate a regulator, so it's important to plumb it in to the RV system before ('upstream' of) the regulator, otherwize you'll put full pressure into your system 8O

If you want a separate regulator on the gas bottle, it's probably best to plumb in the tee after the RV regulator.

Good luck

Bruce


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Bruce 

I'm not keen on cutting the extend a stay pipe, I would suggest it's better to buy a propane/butane adapter rather than cutting off the propane connector which you may want to use at a future date. 
At present we are using the extend-a-stay with 19kg bottles of propane.. 

Jim


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

If you can find one, Jim, I'm sure that would work too.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bruce I would support the regulator, otherwise the brass fittings may snap near the valve, nasty if its turned on.

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kijana said:


> If you can find one, Jim, I'm sure that would work too.


Gaslow do one but it's not cheap ..

part no 01-4330
£17.95


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

*extendastaycutting the tube*

Thanks Bruce

(Your first name is my last name)

Have fitted the unit (dead easy). I may follow your instructions about cutting the piping, or may follow Scotjimland's advice. But your pics were worthg a thousand words.

Ian


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Scotjimland is quite right, per the book you should not cut an extenda stay hose, the end fittings are machine clamped for a very good reason the pressure in the pipe at minus 1 deg centigrade is 51psi and increases with temperature, at 38C it is 172 psi!go and buy the correct fitting from gaslow. Jubilee clips should only be used on low pressure lpg applications downstream of a gas regulator. The result of a pipe blowing off would be dangerous to say the least.
Dunc. (acops lpg qualified)


----------

